# Heresy-Online YouTube Video Competition 2009: Sponsored by Wargames Empire



## Jezlad

*Heresy-Online YouTube Video Competition- Sponsored by Wargames Empire.*

*​*

Heresy-Online members are invited to take part in our first community video competition. This is your opportunity to create a video to share with the world!








​
*What do I need to do?*
All you need to do is create your video, upload it to YouTube, let us know it is there, and encourage your friends, co-workers, family, and neighbours to spread the word and view it.
The video has to be related to Heresy-Online, Warhammer 40k or GW. It can be anything, a comedy sketch, a cartoon, a tactical guide, a parody, a painting, a stop action film or even a modelling guide. 

Upload your new video to YouTube (you’ll need to create a YouTube account if you don’t already have one) during the competition period and get as many views as possible before the competition ends. Sadly, previously created videos cannot be accepted. We want everyone to start on a level playing field.

Please add "Heresy Online Warhammer 40k Video Competition 09" at the beginning of the title of your Video. In the description, describe what your video is and provide a link to the Heresy-Online website. In the Tags field, Use “Heresy-Online Video Competition” and "Warhammer 40k". 

An Example would be "Heresy Online Warhammer 40k Video Competition 09 - Smurf Attack"

Video creator(s) are entitled to use any information available on the www.heresy-online.net website to help create their video.

*What's acceptable?*
We will only accept videos entries using English. However, if the video is non-English, you can provide subtitles which validates its acceptance.
No “copyright” infringing content (audio or video) from GW can be included, anything that does will be voided and removed from the entrants list. It could also land you in the shit so stay away from it.

Copyrighted music can be used, *but at your own risk!* If the artist takes exception to your using their song without permission they can request that YouTube take it down. If YouTube does remove your video then you're obviously out of the running since we can't see your views and favorites.

*When does it start and finish?*
The competition runs from 1st March 2009 until June 30th 2009 (the competition ends 11:59pm GMT June 30th, 2009).

*How do I enter ?*
Entering is simple. Submit the video to YouTube, and post it's URL in the thread here.
Once your video is displayed in the thread you've successfully entered the competition.

*How many videos can I enter?*
You can create as many videos as you want. However, we'll only take the highest scoring video as your entry - one person cannot win all the prizes.

*How are videos scored?*
Winners will be chosen by a points score made up from YouTube views and favourites.
# of YouTube views
# of YouTube favourites (number of times favoured)
The point score algorithm is as follows:-
10 times the # of YouTube views your video gets
+ 25 times the # of YouTube favourites your video receives
*So what are the prizes?*
*Wargames Empire * has kindly offered to sponsor the competition. The prizes are as follows:-
First place will receive a complete Battleforce of their choice.
Second place will receive a boxed set up to the value of £25
Third Place will receive a boxed set up to the value of £14
As added incentive, Wargames Empire has chosen to donate a pack of their beautifully sculpted resin bases (Your choice from their basing section), *to the first five entrants* to upload their videos to YouTube. Bases are supplied unflocked and unpainted, but fully sculpted and highly detailed. Quantity per pack depends on the size and style selected. Here's an example of some of the lovely bases up for grabs.









Update: The first five entries have been made, so the lovelyr esin bases are no longer up for grabs, but you can still win the big prizes!

Note: Each prize will be awarded to an individual. Team members cannot each be awarded the prize.

If you have any questions post a comment on this thread or send me a Private Message.

Good Luck and may the best video win!




Terms and Conditions said:


> You may not use any copyrighted material in your Video, including without limitation soundtracks and footage belonging to third parties used without their consent. If a submitted Video is deemed to be in breach of copyright or potentially libellous, offensive or otherwise unlawful in any way or in breach of YouTube's guidelines and/or terms of use, we reserve the rights to remove it and/or to refuse to award a prize to any person who has submitted any such Video.
> By entering the Competition, you hereby warrant that all information submitted by you is true, current, complete and not misleading.
> The winner will then be notified by email or their YouTube account within 7 days of the end of the competition.
> The winner may not request and is not entitled to a cash alternative to the prize and the prize is non-refundable and non-transferable.
> On submitting a Video, each entrant irrevocably and exclusively grants and assigns to Heresy-Online the entire copyright and all other rights of his entry.
> Anyone found or suspected to be inflating his video view count with a script or program will be removed from the competition immediately.
> By entering the Competition, all entrants are deemed to accept these Terms and Conditions



Rules Update - We just realised we've made an error, all titles must include

*Heresy Online Warhammer 40k Video Competition 09* at the beginning.

Also, add Warhammer 40k to the tags.


----------



## Syph

This looks like great fun. A bit different to the usual 'paint this' sort of competition too. I have an idea involving Warhammer World, an hour and my shiny Xmas present HD camcorder...


----------



## TheJackalMan

What if the first place winner doesn't want any particular battleforce? Could they request something of equal value?


----------



## KarlFranz40k

See if you are one of the first five entrants, are the base prizes sent within a week or at the end of the competition?


----------



## bon_jovi

You are welcome to have something of equal value (or thereabouts) it just sounded like a good first prize.

As for the bases, as long as you suply either me or one of the mods the address i will get them off as soon as i have it. So put your entry in, give me the address and which ones you want, they will go out straight way.

Also, the prizes are open to everyone, not just the uk. Were happy to send them to wherever in the world you live.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

This is an old vid but it still has to do with Heresy online:


----------



## Galahad

Sorry, Kashnizel, you've got to create one specifically for the comp during the entry period. Since the winner is the one with the most hits, starting out with a big head start is an unfair advantage. Good vid though.



Jezlad said:


> *What do I need to do?*
> All you need to do is create your video, upload it to YouTube, let us know it is there, and encourage your friends, co-workers, family, and neighbours to spread the word and view it.
> The video has to be related to Heresy-Online, Warhammer 40k or GW. It can be anything, a comedy sketch, a cartoon, a tactical guide, a parody, a painting, a stop action film or even a modelling guide.
> 
> Upload your new video to YouTube (you’ll need to create a YouTube account if you don’t already have one) during the competition period and get as many views as possible before the competition ends. Sadly, previously created videos cannot be accepted. We want everyone to start on a level playing field.


----------



## Izual

Awesome sauce - will get a vid up.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Just made my You Tube account (CommisarYarick1)
Making the vid now


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Me too, I'll have it on youtube in an hour or so. How long DOES it take to upload a video?


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Right, I've finally made my video, a tribute to the guard. 

Removed.


----------



## Jezlad

Post it in the correct thread.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

Thanks, I'll be making a new vid shortly.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

hang on, see under the copyright rules are you allowed to use copyrighted music?


----------



## Galahad

Not unless given permission by the artist (either specifically or as part of a general open content license). Check Creative Commons, there's a lot of good musicians there who publish their music there with explicit license for it to be used by others for non-commercial applications, etc.

If you don't have permission to use the music, however, your video will be disqualified. (However, if you change the music or obtain permission to use it we'll let it stay or be re-entered)


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I took my background music from the CD I have that contains this song, that's fair use isn't it?


----------



## KarlFranz40k

does that mean i could have used music in my vid if i'd included a disclaimer like that guard tribute?


----------



## Galahad

when in doubt said:


> I took my background music from the CD I have that contains this song, that's fair use isn't it?


Not unless you have the permission of the original artist.

You cannot use music without the artist's permission, period.


----------



## inqusitor_me

unless its a ten secound clip (it can not be looped)


----------



## Riandro

inqusitor_me said:


> unless its a ten secound clip (it can not be looped)


nope not even a small fragment of it.

if you guys want music that is 'royalty free' go here

hope it helps 

im going to make my own music anywho


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

is something to do with white dwarf allowed?


----------



## Galahad

As long as you're not giving away their content.


----------



## Initiate

Does it _have_ to be about the hobby? Or do all kinds of videos go?


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Galahad said:


> As long as you're not giving away their content.


How about front cover, is that allowed?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Initiate said:


> Does it _have_ to be about the hobby? Or do all kinds of videos go?


Has to be related to Heresy Online, 40K or GW:



Jezlad said:


> The video has to be related to Heresy-Online, Warhammer 40k or GW. It can be anything, a comedy sketch, a cartoon, a tactical guide, a parody, a painting, a stop action film or even a modelling guide.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Can you have your signature as a link to it?


----------



## Steel Nathan

What is the maximum amount of violence the videos I can have? I know it wouldn't be smart to have it extremely violent (lest it gets flagged, and I'll be screwed in views), but is there a limit to the violence in this competition? 

(as in, can I have blood and such?)


----------



## Master Kashnizel

Can you win by having most views but not most favorites? Like if you have three times the amount of views as the second place winner, but not as many favorites, can you still win first place?


----------



## Steel Nathan

> Can you win by having most views but not most favorites? Like if you have three times the amount of views as the second place winner, but not as many favorites, can you still win first place?


The contest is scored as described below:




> *How are videos scored?*
> Winners will be chosen by a points score made up from YouTube views and favourites.
> # of YouTube views
> # of YouTube favourites (number of times favoured)
> The point score algorithm is as follows:-
> 10 times the # of YouTube views your video gets
> + 25 times the # of YouTube favourites your video receives


It adds both the views and the favourites.


----------



## Galahad

Yes, the cover of WD is fine, if anything it promites the magazine for GW. Just don;t start reading it on camera LOL

As for violence...use your own discretion. If it;s so violent that youtube has to flag it then that's a gamble you're taking with your entry

And yes, you can sig a link to it. Not just here but in every forum you visit. The whole idea is to get the most views and favorites, so promote the hell out of it (just don;t spam up our boards LOL)

Remember, it's not necessarily the best video that wins, just the one that gets seen the most. Making the video is only half the battle. The other half is getting it seen


----------



## World Eater XII

And hitting F5 for 14hours dont count!


----------



## Galahad

Important rule updates!

#1 After much deliberation, we decided that it's way too much pain in the ass to worry about the whole copyrighted music thing. 

If you want to use a song in your video, that is officially fine with us. 

HOWEVER, If you didn't secure permission, just be aware that the music label can always flag your video and YouTube will remove it (which means we won't be able to see your views/favorites, so you're out of the game).

Chances are they'll never notice, or if they do it won't be til the contest is well over...but it's still a chance you'll have to take. Frankly, I'm not too worried...there's an insane amount of fan vids out there on youtube as it is, and most bands like the exposure. I'm no lawyer though, so I can't advise one way or another. We're just saying use at your own risk.

#2 We goofed a bit, I'll admit it...we forgot something very important from the rules regarding the titles of the vids. The whole point is for people to actually *find* the videos and watch them, as such, people searching for Warhammer 40k on youtube need to be able to find your video.

This means your video title must include <takes a deep breath> "Heresy Online *Warhammer 40k* Video Competition 09 "

We sort of forgot the Warhammer 40k bit.
Also, if you're not familiar with the way YouTube works, you may not have noticed where you input search tags for the video. Be sure to include 'Warhammer 40k' and 'heresy online' in your search tags, in addition to anything else relevant to the vid in your search tags, to help people find your vid.

Also, as a side note, we've had our first five entries, so the lovely resin bases are no longer up for grabs (though you can always buy them from Wargames Empire with part of your prize if you win :wink: )


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I made an ad for the competition and I will be posting on youtube soon. Expct to see new members soon.



World Eater XII said:


> And hitting F5 for 14hours dont count!


 What do you mean?


----------



## Master Kashnizel

Here is the ad for the competition:


----------



## Desolatemm

This is my kind of competition! :biggrin:

Perfect for re-inspiring me to complete my "Chaos Patrol" video!


----------



## Galahad

Kash, since your ad isn't a contest entry I moved it into this thread.


----------



## whiplash308

man i'd love to be a part of this. sadly i suck too much of everything


----------



## World Eater XII

Master Kashnizel said:


> I made an ad for the competition and I will be posting on youtube soon. Expct to see new members soon.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?


F5 refreshes the page (for mst users..mine des anyway) so will count as an extra view.


----------



## Jezlad

It doesnt, YouTube has some kind of IP checker. I tried spamming F5 before the competition to see if it'd count as extra views.

Thanks for giving tips on how to cheat in the competition thread though.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

Uhmm the view count on my vid, Commissar Yarrick's vid, when In Doubt Shoot's vid, and I think KarlFranz40k's vid have stopped working. This is a serious problem and I just want to know if anybody knows how to fix it, what to do, or anything else about the problem.


----------



## Galahad

Youtube doesn't update views in realtime, it compiles and then updates after a given period.

Here are your current views as of when I just now checked them
franz 114
shoot 203
yarrik 202
kash 204
riandro 117
unforgiven 62
chaos ftw 12

When I get up I'll check them again. If they still haven't changed, or some changed but others didn't I'll look into it. In the meantime, try sending an email to youtube about it.

Edit: Checking their forums, there seems to be a problem with view counters across the whole site. There's a number of reports about it from this last week. I'd say bear with it, they'll fix it soon I'm sure. 

And since this is a question and not a video submission, I've moved your post to the main thread.
PLEASE remember that questions go here and not the submission thread


----------



## Jezlad

Crap.

It's a good job you're on the case mate. With Gal at the helm nothing ever goes wrong. Does it?


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Im a bit stuck here...

People are Favouriting are vids and thats fine, but are you allowed to Favourite your own video?


----------



## Master Kashnizel

yes yes you can


----------



## World Eater XII

no probs jez  more of a joke than a tip though!


----------



## Shas La

so wht sorta vids are we meant to make anyway?? can they be comedy? :grin:


----------



## Jezlad

Did you read the first post? :laugh:


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

It specifically says (really can't be arsed going finding a quote) that you can.


----------



## Galahad

Alright, time to check and see what's goign on.

Counts as of now

Franz 129
Shoot 203
Yarrik 202
Kash 204
Raindro 155
Unforgiven 93
Chaosftw 12

This means that Shoot, Yarrik, Kash, and Chaosftw are all stuck

Looking at the YouTube help forums, some videos have been stuck for a week and youtube isn't replying. This is a technical fault with youtube and not something we can fix. And unfortunately it seems to be happening entirely at random. A video that's not stuck today could be stuck tomorrow.

The contest is only just begun, however. It's set to go on for months, and considering that the unstuck videos have only gained a handfull of votes so far, I'm sure that once they get unstuck they won;t be at too much of a disadvantage.

Right now all we can do is wait and see. It sucks, but please try to remember that we've got months to go.

Unfortunately, there's nothing else that we can do right now. I can't tell you to resubmit your video because for all I know your resubmitted video will stick too. I can't give you some kind of handicap bonus right now because for all I know when youtube fixes the problem it'll update your totals (I'm not saying they will, just that they might)

So we just have to buckle in and ride it out. When they fix the problem we'll decide what to do then. Chances are that videos that get stuck will get some kind of handicap bonus IF youtube doesn't update your totals when they fix it. But fdor now there's nothing we can do.

I suggest anyone with a stuck video contact youtube and report the problem. I'm very sorry about this mess, but it's completely beyond our control...just one of the miracles of modern tehcnology.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Ive got a problem, I carnt find anywhere on you tube were you can contact them with an email address...Can anyone els find one???????????????????????????


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Okay, i'm coming clean, i really dont care too much about the outcome of this competion, I didn't enter it to win, I was meaning to post another youtube video anyway and the offer of fancy bases gave me some incentive to get it done quickly.

My advice? Calm down guys! It's only day 4 of the competition. We have near 3 months, by then the winner should be well clear, and if there is a margin of, say, 150 points or less between 2 entrants then the admins can discuss who they think diserves to come out on top.

Btw, why is it only FW resin that doesn't stink? (got the bases and they're _yellow...)_


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I got my bases today, they're brilliant! Definitely going to go to a good use, maybe mount some kasrkin on them  

I hope the view counter gets fixed up, it would be a shame otherwwise.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

I carnt wait to get my bases, hopfully they will get them soon.....Is there anything we can do to get the counter thing working. I have been on the help thing but it says nothing.


----------



## Viscount Vash

KarlFranz40k said:


> My advice? Calm down guys! It's only day 4 of the competition. We have near 3 months, by then the winner should be well clear, and if there is a margin of, say, 150 points or less between 2 entrants then the admins can discuss who they think diserves to come out on top.
> 
> Btw, why is it only FW resin that doesn't stink? (got the bases and they're _yellow...)_



Good advice. 
There really is nothing to be done at this time but wait for Youtube to sort it.


I hope you mean they smell bad.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Viscount Vash said:


> Good advice.
> There really is nothing to be done at this time but wait for Youtube to sort it.
> 
> 
> I hope you mean they smell bad.


Of course i mean it smells bad, see the GW urban basing kit too, the resin bitz pong, although THESE resin bases really are yellow...i want to see pink resin!


----------



## Galahad

There's nothing we can do about the counters, just try to relax, there's months to go yet.

If you want to contact youtube, there's their support forums Here you can also try emailing [email protected]


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Hi, 

So I entered in the submissions thread in Off Topics. Weren't sure if I'm suppose to post in here, this thread telling you guys to check out the other one. But anyway, I've said it now.

Hard work for me to get everything together for this, so hope you appreciate it and enjoy.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Jezlad

Nice dusty!


----------



## Ultimate Overlord

What do i do if my Views Counter stops working?


----------



## Galahad

Well, first you report it here (not in the submission thread)

Then I'll check the total (204 right now)

Tomorow I'll check again. If it hasn't moved I'll call it stuck. You may then either alter it slightly and resubmit it (add a second or something so youtube sees it as different and lets you resubmit it), or make an entirely new video.

In either case, I'll make a note of the views and faves the day you submitted the new one and if youtube doesn't fix the problem by the end of the contest I'll simply add them to your second video.

If your second video gets stuck...hell, I don't know. Keep trying maybe? Wait it out? Your call, really.

In any event, if you had a stuck video for your first entry, we'll add it to whatever video has the highest total (assuming they don't magically unstick it and refund your views)

Anyone whose *first* submission to the comp has their counter freeze, do the same thing. Report it here, let me determine if it;s stuck, then try again as many timesa as you like. Your first attempt's counts (if it remains frozenf or the length of the contest) will be added to whichever is highest.


----------



## Ultimate Overlord

Thanks! Ill do that!


----------



## Galahad

Remember, if you're going to resubmit the same video (altered a little so youtube will take it) just wait til I've watched it for a day to make sure it's stuck.

If you're just going to mane a new video that's fine, do that whenever you want. If I determine your video isn't stuck we'll just use whichever is highest since you're allowed to have multiple videos entered. Just no sense resubmitting if it turns out not to be stuck


----------



## Galahad

Overlord, I've checked and your video is stuck, however I just realized it's not your first submission to the contest, so I'm not going to add it to the second attempt. But obviously you can resubmit it and as many others as you like, we'll just use the one which is highest.

Those of you whose first video is approaching the 200 mark, be sure to check on it from time to time to see if it's stuck. It seems like after 200 views it wants to lock up.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I posted the new video (I couldn't edit and repost the last one, it was to long) and as soon as it got to 201 views, it got stuck. Do the same rules apply? I just post a new vid and then add the views from that one onto my current view count? Currently my views (both view counters scores added) are 405 in total and about 15 (I think) favorites.


----------



## Galahad

As I said before, if your second video sticks, then whatwever happens afterwards is up to you.

I will add the views and faves from your *first* video to whichever of yours ends up having the most views. 

If you want to submit a third video, or edit and resubmit your second, I'll add your first video to it, but I'm not going to keep adding them up if youtube keeps messing up the counters. I'm sorry, but that's all I can do.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

Alright thanks.


----------



## Galahad

Sorry I can't do more, but if this keeps up it'll just get too complicated. Best we can do is keep throwing videos out into the void and see which ones stick (so to speak), or just settle in with a cup of tea and hope they fix it soon


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I think I know why they are getting stuck. So many people are watching our vids in such a small time space that the video is overloaded and gets stuck.


----------



## Galahad

From what I've gathered reading up on the subject it all stems from when youtube changed its mechanism for counting views, back on the 25th of feb. The idea was to prevent scripts and whatnot from generating fraudulent views, but something was flawed in the execusion and it wound up freezing videos, seemingly at random.

Recently some have started coming back, but the view counters are moving much more slowly than before, showing that at least youtube seems to be working on the problem.

For some reason, most new videos seem to be freezing at around 200 views. I've seen complaints from all over the net about videos freezing at between 200 and 250. It doesn't seem to be all of them, but enough to be a noticeable problem.

Youtube sees to be working on it, but their customer service is lousy, so we;ve got no idea when or how it will be handled


----------



## Master Kashnizel

can someone do a count of the views just to see where we stand so far


----------



## Galahad

Here are the views. The number immediately after your name indicates whether it;s your first, second, third, etc video.

franz 1 200
Shoot1 227
Yarrik1 <deleted>
Kash1 204
Riandro1 295
Unforgiven1 222
Chaosftw1 112
Overlord1 141
Desolatemm1 201
Yarrik2 <deleted>
Dusty1 148
Overlord2 204
Overlord3 36
Shoot2 77
Unforgiven2 72
Kash2 201
Yarrik3 129
Kash3 150

It looks like some have unstuck but are moving at a crawl, and most of the second/third attempt videos are moving at a similar crawl.

But crawling is better than nothing. It shows Youtube is making at least some progress with their problem. 

Right now the official line from Heresy is still "Wait and see"
I can;t tell you right now what youtube will do or when, and what we'll do about it.

All I can say is hold tight, keep submitting videos if you want, and we'll figure something out when the time comes. It sucks, I know, but I'm just as frustrated with this situation as you guys.


----------



## Riandro

WHAT? im leading? What sorcery is this? :taunt:


----------



## Master Kashnizel

actually no if you count other people's second videos.


----------



## gwmaniac

Master Kashnizel said:


> actually no if you count other people's second videos.


ummm...actually, Riandro's right, he is leading, unless second videos add up with the first ones.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

no because my vikdeo stopped counting views so my third video is also added to the mix.


----------



## Riandro

Master Kashnizel said:


> no because my vikdeo stopped counting views so my third video is also added to the mix.


As far as i know, no matter how many videos you have, only the highest view one counts. plus yours inst stuck, ive just been on it, works fine.


----------



## Galahad

<sighs>
This youtube thing is going to end up killing me.

Youtube fucked up their counter system a while back and a number of videos got their view counters frozen. Kash's first video has been at 204 views practically since the first few days of the comp. The video plays fine but it does not keep track of views any more.

I posted in here telling everyone to please keep an eye on their videos and if the counter gets stuck to report it so I could confirm it. After that I would allow you to resubmit the video or submit a new one and I'd add the views from your first video (if it got stuck) to the replacement, as that seemed only fair.

However, since some view counters are coming unstuck, as I mentioned earlier, I'm not sure what is going to happen now.


----------



## Jezlad

Can I add, if you submit a different video and expect the total to be added no. The resubmission has to be identical.

If its different it counts as a totally new video submission.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

But the videos have to be changed slightly, otherwise youtube won't accept it as it's a repost. Or do you mean completely different, not just changing the font or something? :laugh:


----------



## Galahad

Just enough of a change to let youtube count it as new. Add or remove a couple seconds, etc.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I think I may have found out the problem with the videos. They may be getting stuck because one of your friends, subscribers, or anyone who watched your videos is cheating for you. Not because you told em to, but just because they want to give you a hand, a big cheating hand. My new video got stuck because ( I just found out) one of my friends who I sent the video to has been copying the http code for the video and pasting it in ten or twelve new tabs. I have told him to stop and he agreed. It isn't my fault so don't ban me, he didn't know.

Oh and I will be reposting my battle report soon, so if you would kindly add the views from the repost to the original, that would be great.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Well I've entered another video. Not asking to have it added to any other video. Don't really know if my other one got stuck or what?
Just realized. If someone got a video stuck then resubmitted it, wouldn't they're total views be rather high people would be re-watching the same video with slight edits done to it? 
I'm not going to do this but couldn't I say for example, with my Airbus video, all I need to do is change the music, correct tiny grammer mistake, and trim logo at the end, maybe change the fades a little and bingo, go check my 'new' Airbus vid? And up goes the count. So this 'stuck' thing isn't so bad if it means you get to resubbmit the same 'works'.
Either way, I'm not entering this competition seriously (Sorry to say; just don't want to get my hopes up with the outcome in the end).
TIP - something people might not be aware of, there's a 'HQ' button on YouTube - make things look nicer.

Waffling again -sorry,
Dusty 
P.s. New personal record - I got about 12 hours sleep last night! Gave me nightmares.


----------



## Galahad

Master Kashnizel said:


> I think I may have found out the problem with the videos. They may be getting stuck because one of your friends, subscribers, or anyone who watched your videos is cheating for you. Not because you told em to, but just because they want to give you a hand, a big cheating hand. My new video got stuck because ( I just found out) one of my friends who I sent the video to has been copying the http code for the video and pasting it in ten or twelve new tabs. I have told him to stop and he agreed. It isn't my fault so don't ban me, he didn't know.
> 
> Oh and I will be reposting my battle report soon, so if you would kindly add the views from the repost to the original, that would be great.


No, Kash it's not because of cheating. It's because youtube messed up their view counting program. Spend ten seconds searching google about it and you'll find dozens of blog and messageboard postings about it. It's a chronic problem that a LOT of youtube users are experiencing. It's nothing to do with cheating. And one person opening the same video a dozen times will only register one view anyway. It's based on your IP address.

So just relax. It's google's fuckup, it's their job to fix it. It;s nothing you or anyone else did.

And I'm done with adding shit on again and again.

If you want to make more videos that''s fine, but as I said and as Jez said, only if your first video gets stuck can you resubmit it (Same video but with a minor edit to let it post again) and have that one count.

Just relax, you've still three whole months, a quarter of a year before this thing is over.


----------



## Unforgiven302

Thought I would ask to see if everyones counter started back up or not? Also, has a recent view count been tallied? I am a bit curious to see the numbers so far.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

I have decided to go back on myself, I will be having a jolly good swing at winning this comp now, gotta get my video promoted!


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Okay guys I've just done a quick check on youtube, and the viewcounts seem to have unstuck. Here's the count so far.

riandro-953
unforgiven302-411
PenguinPainterz(me)-379
gtrhsdtrkjydtuygduy-335
fear432-322
desol8mm-299
DustyCorner-205
CommisarYarick1-171
Hivefleetlgensus01-161
UltimateOverlord14-158
Harmbringer005-127

Notice I have only included the highest score for each participant.
Seems riandro's gonna win this one guys


----------



## Galahad

Sweet. If they've come unstuck then we don't have to deal with that adding together nonsense. Good news to hear.

I was starting to get worried. 

Also,my apologies for not seeing Unforgiven;s request for a tally a couple weeks ago. Don't know how I missed it. 

I don't see Kash mentioned in your tally though.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

kash would seem to have the youtube name fear432, sorry i didnt take the time to match peoples youtube names with their heresy names.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Heh, sorry about making you type out my horibly long (and confusing name) I had no idea what to call myself, and in a temporary fit of insanity mashed the keyboard and hoped for the best :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad

I'm going to be entering the competition this weekend. Prepare to be shocked. :wink:


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Jezlad said:


> I'm going to be entering the competition this weekend. Prepare to be shocked. :wink:


Heh, nearly a thousand views, in a few days? This should be good :laugh:


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Jezlad said:


> I'm going to be entering the competition this weekend. Prepare to be shocked. :wink:


And here was me thinking I had a chance of getting 2nd prize 

Ah well, go Jez! 
*fingers crossed his views get stuck* 
JOKING, hope this is something worthy of your standing Jez, a wee tribute would let you down horribly.


----------



## Jezlad

It was actually a video of me breaking an official world record. Sadly it isn't really related to 40k, Heresy or GW so I can't enter it.

Maybe I can dress up as an Ogryn then do it...


----------



## Concrete Hero

Jezlad said:


> It was actually a video of me breaking an official world record. Sadly it isn't really related to 40k, Heresy or GW so I can't enter it.
> 
> Maybe I can dress up as an Ogryn then do it...


So you don't normally dress up as one? All these pictures of you in and I've had the wrong idea...


----------



## Zondarian

Can we see the video anyway?


----------



## Jezlad

Sure. Prepare to be amazed is all I'm gonna say. :wink:


----------



## Zondarian

I am already intrigued, and tentitively prepared for amazingness. I just hope it is something suitably weird or totally random.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

weekend comes and goes....no video?


----------



## Jezlad

There's no rush if it isn't getting entered.


----------



## Unforgiven302

Galahad said:


> Also,my apologies for not seeing Unforgiven;s request for a tally a couple weeks ago. Don't know how I missed it.


 
No worries Gal, you were probably being held up at gun point for a pack of Kool's and $80 while giving sarcastic and witty responses to the perpetrator of said criminal acts at the time. 

The only thing is, you forgot to yell at the criminal, "Check out Heresy-Online.net and my youtube video competition submission... mark it as a favorite too!!!" You then could have used it to enter the competition! Would have been the most original that's for sure.

(BTW... You got Big balls Gal, big shiny clanking balls!)


----------



## Galahad

LOL, I should have. Then the prize would me mine! 

Good news though, they caught the guy and I was able to ID him, so it;s only a matter of time.

Speaking of things which are only a matter of time, the contest ends at the end of the month. Thankfully the counters seem to have come unstuck so it makes things a lot less complicated to deal with.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

indeed, I got a question about 2nd and 3rd prize. Is it £14/25 at wargame empires prices? Or at GW RRP?


----------



## Riandro

Four days left now, anyone got an updated list?


----------



## Galahad

The prizes are at Wargames Empire prices.

THe current standings are as follows, listed in the order in which they were posted

KarlFranz40k 1: 566 views, 16 faves
When in doubt, shoot! 1: 400 views, 10 faves
Commissar Yarrick 1: <removed>
Master Kashnizel 1: 276 views 16 faves
Riandro 1: 1540 views, 27 faves
Unforgiven 302 1: 480 views, 9 faves
Chaosftw 1: 130 views, 1 fave
Ultimate Overlord 1: 160 views, 0 faves
Desolatemm 1: 460 views, 0 faves
Commissar Yarrick 2: <removed>
Dusty's Corner 1: 227 views, 9 faves
Ultimate Overlord 2: 330 views, 5 faves
When in doubt, shoot! 2: 321 views, 4 faves
Unforgiven 302 2: 132 views, 1 fave
Master Kashnizel 2: 257 views, 4 faves
Commissar Yarrick 3: 195 views, 4 faves
Master Kashnizel 3: 432 views, 4 faves
HivefleetIngensus 1: 220 views, 4 faves
Dusty's Corner 2: 212 views, 3 faves

All of the videos that were at one point frozen are now moving again, so there will be no adding up of multiple entries. The condition was always that if your first video's view counter gets frozen and remains that way, you can add the totals from a second video, otherwise the video with the best results is the one that counts.

Riandro is far and away in the lead, and I can tell you why.

If you look at the statistics for each video you'll see that (with the exception of one myspace page), nobody put the video anywhere but Heresy. Most of the clicks were either from Heresy or from people browsing youtube.

Riandro posted his video other places and got it (and heresy) a lot of notice. This was pretty much the whole point of the contest. It's not just about who makes the best video, it's about who promiotes it best. A great video that only a couple hundred people see will not get as many faves and views as a good video that is put where thousands can see it. 

Four days left. I suggest anyone still competing do everything they can to pimp their videos where they'll be seen.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Ah, yeah that would explain his huge number of views, although I think his tags list had a factor in it aswell, it was sooooooo long.

Yes Gala, good point there that would have worked, unfortunatly I am only really on youtube or heresy, I don't do myspace or bebo. However I did make a few extra videos for my youtube account and put link annotations on them, this meant if anyone saw one of my other videos they would be presented with a link to my entry.


----------



## The Son of Horus

*Due to technical difficulties, the contest has been extended until such time as Galahad can get on to end the contest. Thanks for your cooperation while we figure out what's wrong with the servers...*

*-TSoH*


----------



## Galahad

Alright everyone!

We're finally back on our feet here, so after a couple extra days of bonus soak time, it's time to unveil the official results.

Less than a week ago I did a count and I'm pleased to see that *every* single video gained views, good job guys! Though I did notice a couple of people lost a favorite since then, which is odd but not impossible or uncommon.

Just a reminder, the top three contestants all get prizes from our generous sponsor Wargames Empire!
First prize is a Battleforce of the winner's choice.
Second prize is a boxed set worth up to £25
Third prize is a boxed set worth up to £14

Remember that scoring is based on Views (10pts per view) and Favorites (25pts per fave)

The scores are (in order of when they were posted)

KarlFranz40k 1: 613 views, 15 faves 6,505pts
When in doubt, shoot! 1: 406 views, 10 faves 4,310pts
Commissar Yarrick 1: <removed>
Master Kashnizel 1: 282 views 15 faves 3,195pts
Riandro 1: 1,661 views, 29 faves 17,335pts
Unforgiven 302 1: 500 views, 9 faves 5,225pts
Chaosftw 1: 133 views, 1 fave 1,355pts
Ultimate Overlord 1: 165 views, 0 faves 1,650pts
Desolatemm 1: 477 views, 0 faves 4,770pts
Commissar Yarrick 2: <removed>
Dusty's Corner 1: 229 views, 9 faves 2,515pts
Ultimate Overlord 2: 332 views, 5 faves 3,445pts
When in doubt, shoot! 2: 333 views, 4 faves 3,430pts
Unforgiven 302 2: 138 views, 1 fave 1,405pts
Master Kashnizel 2: 259 views, 4 faves 2,690pts
Commissar Yarrick 3: 198 views, 4 faves 2,080pts
Master Kashnizel 3: 447 views, 4 faves 4,570pts
HivefleetIngensus 1: 232 views, 4 faves 2,420pts
Dusty's Corner 2: 215 views, 4 faves 2,250pts

So the winners are...
1st Place: 



By Riandro!

2nd Place: 



By KarlFranz40k!

3rd Place! 



By Unforgiven 302!

In addition to the stated prizes, all of the winners have been given heaping helpings of rep by yours truely, and *everyone* who entered will be getting a nice tasty rep bonus just for competing.

Though I mention it in the Rep notices, I ask all three winners to please PM me their names, addresses and e-mail addresses so I can forward it on to our sponsor.

Congrats to the winners and everyone who entered! It was a hell of a comp, and plagued with technical difficulties, but in the end it came off just fine.


----------

